# Fish Poops Too Much



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have this platy in my tank that poops all the time. Whenever I look at it, there's a 95% chance its pooping. Is this caused by an internal parasite, or does it just poo to much?


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you think it is a simple case of what goes in must come out? Maybe you are over feeding her?


----------



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't think I'm overfeeding her. I might actually be underfeeding her, because I have guppies, and guppies eat a ton. My male platy doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

And chances are good your platy is simply eating all the guppy fry, that's why he is pooping a lot. Perfectly normal for a healthy fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've found that most livebearers are pretty poopy fish...meaning they seem to poop a lot. LOL


----------



## froggle1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. If this platy is eating my fry, I have problems. I am trying to raise my fry, not let my platies gorge themselves!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Just add some hiding places. The platy will still get a few, but hey. It's survival of the fittest.

Just go buy some nice dense stem plants for the fry to hide in.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

redchigh said:


> Just add some hiding places. The platy will still get a few, but hey. It's survival of the fittest.
> 
> Just go buy some nice dense stem plants for the fry to hide in.


+1


----------

